# EPDM Rubber Roof



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Anybody know an inexpensive source for EPDM rubber roof for my camper? I picked up a nice 32' 5th wheel for hunting camp, but there is a ton of water damage inside. Leaks around skylight in bathroom, AC/Unit, rear ladder mount and luggage rack. We've removed all of the above and are going to re-ply the roof deck. Doggone EPDM is like 9 bucks a foot! We need 33X8 for the roof and 14X4 for the slideout. Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I noticed Menards had it in the adv. I got yesterday. Already threw it out so can not quote prices.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

We just picked up a bulk 10X50 foot roll of black and put it on the camper. The source was EMD in Detroit. Whole roll was 275.00. Enough to do the roof and the slideout with some leftover. If anybody else needs some, PM me for the numbers....

Dan


----------

